# e2 visa



## yoldashh1 (Aug 20, 2020)

hello all , 
please help me 
i am a british citizen . can i go to usa on esta , and apply e2 visa with in the usa?thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

yoldashh1 said:


> hello all ,
> please help me
> i am a british citizen . can i go to usa on esta , and apply e2 visa with in the usa?thanks


NO....


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

But you can arrive on a B1 Business visa, start the process of setting up or acquiring a business in the US and then apply for an E2 visa while there and apply for a change of status while in the US.

You will need to leave the country at some point to activate the E2 visa tho.


----------



## yoldashh1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Moulard said:


> But you can arrive on a B1 Business visa, start the process of setting up or acquiring a business in the US and then apply for an E2 visa while there and apply for a change of status while in the US.
> 
> You will need to leave the country at some point to activate the E2 visa tho.



HEllo Again , thanks , i just noticed i have visa in my passport b1/b2 both mentioned on visa.
is it fine or i have to apply for just B1 visa pleaseee reply thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

No you don't need to apply for a B1 if you already have it in your passport.

How lucky that you just noticed it ........


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

yoldashh1 said:


> HEllo Again , thanks , i just noticed i have visa in my passport b1/b2 both mentioned on visa.
> is it fine or i have to apply for just B1 visa pleaseee reply thanks


The B1 Visa is a Business visitor visa for entry into the USA for a determined period of 6 months to a maximum of one year.

The B1 Visa allows you to undertake certain business activities in the USA such as taking part in meetings, negotiating, discussing and making investments, purchases or sales, hiring staff -- all the sort of stuff you would need to do to set up or buy a company in the US which you will need to have in place before you apply for the E2.

A B2 visa is tourist only visa - you can't do any business on it - and thus from a rights perspective it is the lesser of the two visas. Which is why if you have a B1, you have a B2 by default...

Its not like you will be prevented from acting as a tourist while there on business, but you can be prevented from doing business while there as a tourist... if that makes sense.

So the reality is that you either get a B2 visa or a B1/B2 visa.

Technically an ESTA is a B1/B2 visa, but its only valid for 90 days... way to short a time frame to get everything in order to apply for the E2.


----------



## yoldashh1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Crawford said:


> No you don't need to apply for a B1 if you already have it in your passport.
> 
> How lucky that you just noticed it ........


Thanks , actually i became british citizen last year . and i had usa visa b1/b2 in my foreign passport valid for 5 years so yes i was lucky to notice. thanks


----------



## yoldashh1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Moulard said:


> The B1 Visa is a Business visitor visa for entry into the USA for a determined period of 6 months to a maximum of one year.
> 
> The B1 Visa allows you to undertake certain business activities in the USA such as taking part in meetings, negotiating, discussing and making investments, purchases or sales, hiring staff -- all the sort of stuff you would need to do to set up or buy a company in the US which you will need to have in place before you apply for the E2.
> 
> ...


Thanks , i will travel next week on my b1/b2 visa and will find accountant and setup company etc , also will find a soliciotor . and will keep you updated guys . thanks again


----------



## maysd (10 mo ago)

yoldashh1 said:


> hello all ,
> please help me
> i am a british citizen . can i go to usa on esta , and apply e2 visa with in the usa?thanks



Hi any update with you?


----------

